
The Complete Ferengi Rules of Acquisition - ohjeez
https://projectsanctuary.com/the_complete_ferengi_rules_of_acquisition.htm
======
infodroid
There is a significantly better version over at Memory Beta, with full
references and fewer typos: [http://memory-
beta.wikia.com/wiki/Ferengi_Rules_of_Acquisiti...](http://memory-
beta.wikia.com/wiki/Ferengi_Rules_of_Acquisition)

~~~
throwaway7645
Doesn't memory beta have like a zillion ads and popups?

~~~
nannal
Used ublock v0.9.5.0, no issues with ads or popups at all.

~~~
swang
use ublock origin, not ublock

~~~
nannal
Researched & switched.

Thanks for the heads up.

------
Animats
Somewhat related: the Evil Overlord list.[1]

[1]
[http://www.eviloverlord.com/lists/overlord.html](http://www.eviloverlord.com/lists/overlord.html)

------
drivingmenuts
Are these the canonical rules based on the series or are some just made up due
to lack of material?

~~~
throwaway7645
I recognize a lot of them from DS9, but I'm not sure if they all came from the
show. I really enjoyed how the Ferengi were portrayed in DS9 making
pilgrimages to WallStreet...kinda funny.

~~~
moomin
Funnily enough, I was just watching DS9 S01E10 on Netflix. "What's the first
rule of acquisition?"... it checks out.

------
throwaway7645
#74 is a duplicate. Is that for emphasis?

~~~
adrianmalacoda
Memory-Alpha[0] lists that rule as "Knowledge equals profit" so probably a
mistake.

[0] [http://memory-alpha.wikia.com/wiki/Rules_of_Acquisition](http://memory-
alpha.wikia.com/wiki/Rules_of_Acquisition)

